# Jack Dempsey male of Female?



## Galc (May 12, 2011)

Please help me identify me this fish. I only have this one and I have option to get either Female or Male right now - So I need to know first what I have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

It looks female to me ... has the blue "beard" and fewer body spangles than a male.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Female


----------

